# Workshop additions, modifications, adaptations and installations



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Things that have drawers.*

The easy cheap drawer has a 1/4" hardboard bottom that serves also as the slide, traveling in a dado, usually in MDF.

Plenty of side mount, full extension hardware is in place as well. The green metal cabinet with the shallow drawers was a school district castoff, designed to hold drafting paper.













































Under the outfeed table:


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Things that have drawers.*
> 
> The easy cheap drawer has a 1/4" hardboard bottom that serves also as the slide, traveling in a dado, usually in MDF.
> 
> ...


Wow…I love that green storage and all the littel storage cubbies.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Some more drawers.*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

LeeBarker said:


> *Some more drawers.*


Really like your router table "adaption" . nice design .


----------



## Gnagen (Oct 2, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Some more drawers.*


Do you have more photos of the router table. I like the looks of it.

Do you every use drawer slides?

GN


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Things that make the meter spin a bit.*


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Things that make the meter spin a lot.*




























The shopmade router table. I know I showed it in "drawers" but one can double dip occasionally.









This is an old Craftsman saw set up just to do drawer components: dado for the bottoms, and then the upside down Freud biscuit joiner cuts for the corners.









Nested bandsaws. The big green one resaws and the GO555 does everything else; same dedicated dust collector.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*The Basic Biggies; serious meter spinning.*


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

LeeBarker said:


> *The Basic Biggies; serious meter spinning.*


Hi Lee,

I have been looking at that Grizzely sander for some time. I have never met anyone who owned one. Could you please tell me, when you can:

1.) what is the model number?
2.) what is your opinion of its quality and results?

Thanks so much.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *The Basic Biggies; serious meter spinning.*


That's the G9983, Dan.

I've really had zero problems with it. You'll need a 50 amp circuit.

It doesn't take nearly the depth of cut that your planer does, but there's never any tearout. Being able to take a fairly large surface down to 180 or even 220 (I rarely go past 150) and have the surface remain flat is a treat.

There can be a little snipe. Changing belts is cake, and you can keep them standing up on end right there as you walk through the grits. Pretty handy.

I've never been successful using the open side to sand, say, a 29" wide piece. There's always some irregularities in the middle. What I've done with tabletops is sand segments that are 15" or narrower, then glue them up carefully and even them out by hand.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LeeBarker said:


> *The Basic Biggies; serious meter spinning.*


Whoa Lee, you're definitely spinning that meter. Nice equipment!


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

LeeBarker said:


> *The Basic Biggies; serious meter spinning.*


Thanks for the feedback Lee.
I have just moved into my new shop and was considering this machine.
By the way, you have a very nice shop… thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Things to reach for.*


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Bo-ring.*


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*The Joy of Dust Collecting.*

OFF!










ON!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LeeBarker said:


> *The Joy of Dust Collecting.*
> 
> OFF!
> 
> ...


who said you can't have fun in the workshop?!?

nice!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Things that roll.*

Two box carts under the Ritter edgesander:










Sampling of shopmade shopcarts:










Shopcarts made shopcart:


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Not real common and uncommonly large.*

Vacuum bag. This will go to 4×8 but I have it set up just to handle instrument bodies, about 16" x 36".



















Router duplicator, Marlin brand, made really for signage but I use it for instrument bodyage.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Not real common and uncommonly large.*
> 
> Vacuum bag. This will go to 4×8 but I have it set up just to handle instrument bodies, about 16" x 36".
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

LeeBarker said:


> *Not real common and uncommonly large.*
> 
> Vacuum bag. This will go to 4×8 but I have it set up just to handle instrument bodies, about 16" x 36".
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that your set-up on doing the solid body bass was

interesting to see.

Is that a real sign on that vacume press ? Jed Clampit ? ...thats funny.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Grab and go.*


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

*Categorization defied.*

Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:










You must be registered to vote:










And finally, my priceless collection of used bungees. I have never purchased one. Ever.


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

LeeBarker said:


> *Categorization defied.*
> 
> Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:
> 
> ...


Lee -
I feel like you just hooked me up with some of your bungee cords and whipped me around on the most extensive shop tour ever. Did I miss anything? Amazing collection of tools, machinery, & stuff - and great storage - must be a hundred drawers.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Categorization defied.*
> 
> Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:
> 
> ...


I second Terry's comment.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Categorization defied.*
> 
> Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:
> 
> ...


I counted them, Terry; never have before. 170 total, in the shop.
Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LeeBarker said:


> *Categorization defied.*
> 
> Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:
> 
> ...


I like me some Lee Barker. I think I'm up to a solid 8 drawers in my shop, Lee, including the ones built in to my wet grinder (lol). I'm in serious need of cabinetry.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

LeeBarker said:


> *Categorization defied.*
> 
> Telephone Acoustic Amplifier: The bell is on the head of a suspended snare drum:
> 
> ...


Here's the breakdown. I'm totally astonished at all this:

59 on slides, all but 6 are sidemount full extension.
78 wood on wood.
25 factory metal.
8 are pullout trays, under the workbench.

and 20 more in the office, excluding the 4 drawer file cabinet and the desk. Criminy.


----------

